# viele wilddornrosen?



## Bluheim (12. Juli 2007)

ich würde mal gerne wissen wo es viele wilddornrosen gibt.. hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen ^^ danke


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Juli 2007)

Wann immer ich auf Kräutersuche gehe,kann ich mich auf dieser Seite vorher genau informieren:
http://www.schneehasen.org/Krauterkunde.htm


----------



## Isegrim (12. Juli 2007)

Alternative Thottbot mit Ordnung nach Häufigkeit.


----------



## Bluheim (12. Juli 2007)

in ordnung, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja noch eine frage.. gibt es vielleicht noch so ein addon für kräuterkunde, dass die stellen der kräuter und so anzeigt auf der weltkarte? und vielleicht auch nur bestimmt kräuter? wär echt hilfreich ^^


----------



## Isegrim (12. Juli 2007)

Gatherer.

Die Befehle für die verschiedenen Funktionen stehen u.a. auf der verlinkten Seite im Feld &#8222;Description&#8220;.


----------



## Bluheim (12. Juli 2007)

ok, vielen dank ^^


----------



## Gahid (13. Juli 2007)

im brachland und im silberwald finde ich kann man die gut farmen...


----------

